# Omg omg omg



## Meowow (Jan 6, 2013)

Look at this puppy!








Isnt she cute? She is up for adoption! She is a rescue. And guess who is getting her? Yours truly!!!!
You wish that you knew about her before me, don't you? Well, I will keep you posted and post pictures of her
By


----------



## Meowow (Jan 6, 2013)

And I forgot to mention- she has a HEART on her BACK!!!! XD I cant wait to get her! I would post the picture of her back, but her _ribs_ are showing- she is "new," meaning she was recently rescued. I am going to ask if they can name her Rocky. (The people at the shelter)


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I really love her different colored eyes. So unique. Looks like she is a real sweety.


----------



## Meowow (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks! Xd


----------



## Meowow (Jan 6, 2013)

THe shelter did not call back and Dad is already looking at other dogs  I hope they call back soon :'(


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Meowow said:


> THe shelter did not call back and Dad is already looking at other dogs  I hope they call back soon :'(



Forget calling, shelters get all kinds of calls every day that do not pan out. GO DOWN THERE and claim her. You will need to fill out an adoption form (most likely) and meet her before you take her home. She might even need to be spayed first.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

She is so so so adorable! I can see the heart, and different eyes!!!! She is SSSoooo cute!!! XD XD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats! I sincerely hope you get her. She looks like a special little princess.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I second what registereduser said. It would be better I think to go and check her out. Especially since then you can see how her personality is. We found a dog we wanted and didn't go check out her personality just got her, and she turned out to be very passive aggressive. She was a complete angel in public, (fell asleep in the pet store while we were talking to an employee) but at home, I would sit there reading and she would suddenly turn around and start biting me. we ended up having to bring her back. 

I doubt this little girl will give you any problems but I'm just saying, I think it's always better to check the animals out in person before you commit


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

awwww noooo sheees a tute, and them eyes ( AMAAAAZING) you need to go get her.

Or i will lol 

i JUST LOVE PITS

to + cute = tute


----------

